# Driver for Frontech E cam jil 2215



## manish_sbi (May 4, 2007)

My Frontech eCam jil 2215 not working in Windows Vista Home premium. Driver not supporting in vista.  Can any one Help me please..........  ?


----------



## slugger (Aug 10, 2007)

*Frontech e-CAM (JIL-2215)*

drivers supported by vista


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 14, 2008)

@ slugger : thanks bro..

+1


----------



## slugger (Feb 14, 2008)

u r welcome


----------



## patel_manan19 (Oct 31, 2008)

sabret00the said:


> @ slugger : thanks bro..
> 
> +1


Re: Driver for Frontech E cam jil 2215

please frontech E-CAM 2215 driver


----------



## sabret00the (Feb 11, 2010)

slugger said:


> *Frontech e-CAM (JIL-2215)*
> 
> drivers supported by vista


 
Can someone download the driver and float it on some free uploader site please?


----------

